# Ghost…what to do?



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I picked-up this silk night-shirt for $5 and I'm going to use it for a ghost in my haunted garage. I want it to fit my low-light spooky theme but not quite sure what I want. Right now it's to "pristine" and glows to bright after I washed it in Rite. I know that's hard to see in the pic but, it is to bright. If it looked like it does in the photo it would be perfect.

I was thinking of having an hang-mans noose with the shirt hanging below it like someone had hanged them self but, there would be no head between the shirt and noose. I'm also thinking of cutting the bottom into strips and subduing it by painting it with tea or coffee.

Also how do I "fill-in" the shirt to make it look like a body's is inside cheap?

Ideas are welcome&#8230;.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Brainstorms...

As far as a noose goes, you could paint a wig stand black, tie the noose and hotglue it to the stand. Then chop the stand right above the noose. The bottom of the wig stand will keep it on the shirt, the hot glue and tension of the rope will keep it on the noose.

-or- maybe use a fruit can, paint it black- tie the noose around that and hot glue, then hotglue the shirt to it. That will give you the neck, but no shoulders.

As far as chest, glue posterboard into a circle and hot glue it into the shirt.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think as long as you get the top spread a part with some wire, it won't matter. Most people won't be able to tell between the 2d part and 3d. It should blend in with out any problems.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Posterboard cylenders (sp?) can also be done with the arms.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You might get away with using the pipe foam insulator. Use coat hanger and then glue the foam insulator on top. If too big, melt it a little.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I kinda like the idea of a headless ghost myself...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Headless Nick!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How about a Flying crankghost frame? Wire coathanger for shoulders and a wighead for the...well, the head! A PVC frame armature would work too. Krough made a prop using a gown similar to that...

http://www.grimvisions.com/images/2005/IMG_1319.jpg


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh yes, that was very easy and quick, I made that in 20 minutes I think.
A few PVC t's, and pipe, a piece of pool noodle for shoulders, a wighead, wig, and a white plastic shopping bag.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I'd go with the coat hanger body frame, or maybe even chicken wire. If you want a really ethereal look, you want as little there as possible, and no one will see the wire beneath the glowing dress. As far as subduing the RIT glow, RIT fades after a while. Also, running it through the washer a second time with no detergent or RIT should dim it a bit. Ripping the bottom and using coffee and tea to stain it sounds excellent. It'll really show up nicely in contrast to the bright blue glow.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions all, I've tried the coat-hanger idea but it doesn't give the that "full-body" look I want. I like the posterboard idea and I think that will give me the look I'm searching for. 

TipoDeemin, I'll give it a wash and tea treatment and see how it looks after that.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

These are excellent ideas. Last year I put my old wedding dress (married 2 X so I had an extra lol) in my window with the black light and it didnt really work,,,, because no RIT... I will pick up something lighter and try that for this year...
Thanks for all the ideas and asking the q Eyes! I cant wait to see how it turns out..


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

An idea that I was planning on trying was to use a dress with a chicken-wire frame inside. Inside, the bottom would be blocked off and a small fan would be used to make the material billow. A small amount of fog would be blown in to the fan and blue LED's would either be in or pointed at where the neck and hands would be with a blacklight to illuminate the dress. I'm hoping that this would create an effect where it looks like the ghost has only a wind form with the glowing fog escaping where the hands and neck would be.....


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Here's how my ghost looks after taking a knife to the bottom and sleeves and pouring a half pot of coffee on it. I love the look now and the contrast between the stained parts and the pure white is just what I'm looing for.

I've got some posterboard and will try that out this weekend. id, I'm also going to use a fan to give it a little movment.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

its looking wicked awesome!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

That's looking really good, Eyes!

Man, now we've got another Utah haunter here! Hello, .id.! I think that makes four of us now.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

TipoDeemin said:


> That's looking really good, Eyes!
> 
> Man, now we've got another Utah haunter here! Hello, .id.! I think that makes four of us now.


Thanks Tipodeemin and Hellrazor, I'm happy with the way it turned out. BTW Tipodeemin and id do you guys/gals shop at the DI for your Halloween prop supplies? I've picked-up a number of things and love this place (both the one in Ogden and the one in Layton) for the odds-and-ends needed to make a good display/haunt.


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

Eyes_in_the_dark said:


> Thanks Tipodeemin and Hellrazor, I'm happy with the way it turned out. BTW Tipodeemin and id do you guys/gals shop at the DI for your Halloween prop supplies? I've picked-up a number of things and love this place (both the one in Ogden and the one in Layton) for the odds-and-ends needed to make a good display/haunt.


Thanks! I just moved here from Phoenix and I'm looking forward to being able to do more here. As for shopping, I've found cheap stuff at DI too....Like the head for my FCG. I'll have to start haunting...er...frequenting the DI here. If you're interested you can check out my pictures from last year:
http://i-su-root.com/Halloween/2005/2005.html
.....Nothing special, just me having fun.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I check the DI from time to time, but Home Depot probably sees much more of me. I seem to have bad luck with the DI for some reason; every time I go there, they haven't got what I'm looking for. Maybe I should go in with a more open mind, rather than deciding from the outset that there's one particular thing I want.

By the way, .id., nice pics.  I love that last one of your FCG. Are those tombstones bought or made?


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks! My FCG is still not the way I want it....But it was a big hit last year. The tombstones were a last minute purchase from Party City. They look ok, but I'd like to make my own this year (if I have enough time). I've probably done more of my decorating (at least last year) from HD...Particulary for the Crypt. I guess it's just being able to see what the junk from DI can become.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't go into DI looking for anything I just let the ideas flow. This year I've picked-up a white night-shirt (silk) for my ghost ($5), a TV with VCR for my "haunted TV" ($10), Christmas lights for my haunted grill and glowing eyes ($2). I've also found a number of smaller items like lighted pumkins and a tree. You can always find things like candle holders and a great slection of glass-ware. In fact I'm planning on picking-up some glasses (drinking) to paint spdier's webs on for my party, old canning jars for "pickeled body parts" and, old dolls for the "body parts" on my grill.

I guess I should not be telling you this anyway because you may find the stuff before I do, that's all I need another couple of haunters looking through DI before I do!  

BTW GREAT haunt id, I love it. I may have to drive to Bountiful this year to check it out in person.


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

Eyes_in_the_dark said:


> BTW GREAT haunt id, I love it. I may have to drive to Bountiful this year to check it out in person.


Thanks!

I'll have to go check out the DI again.... It's been a while since I've been there and you have a good point..... Half of making a good prop is having some imagination and vision for the things that you see. 
As for coming over to Bountiful, I'd love to have a fellow haunter come visit! I had to give away a few things (like the crypt) when I moved up here, but it'll be fun to see what I can do with this house and it's yard. I'm thinking about doing the spooky house on the hill look, but as we just had a baby, I won't be able to do too much for a while. We'll have to make it a point to visit my wife's aunt in Roy and see yours.

Have you made any more progress on your prop?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

I have to ask....What is the DI?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

me tooo, I want to know what DI is too.


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> me tooo, I want to know what DI is too.


DI is short for Deseret Industries. It's a thrift store kind of like the Salvation Army or Goodwill. They are all over Pacific Western states (particularly in Utah). You can find all sorts of things....As Eyes was saying, if you have a bit of imagination, you can find lots of good stuff for cheap.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

.id. said:


> We'll have to make it a point to visit my wife's aunt in Roy and see yours.
> 
> Have you made any more progress on your prop?


Sorry for not telling everyone what DI is....I'm just so used to going there I think everyone should know what the place is.

id, let me know closer to Halloween and I'll give you my addy so you can stop by, I plan on having by display set-up by the first of Oct thru Halloween. I haven't make any progress on my prop (any of them) in the passed couple of weeks because I've been busy with work and "summer" activities with my kids. I hope to set-up most of the props, finished or not, this weekend or next to see how the lighting and props work together. I'll post pics when I do the "test".


----------

